# When I am wrong



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I have very few words that are off limits around my friends. But I can be politically correct when I need to be.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I have very few words that are off limits around my friends. But I can be politically correct when I need to be.



I think this is more about being humanly correct that politically. For gays it is no different that calling blacks a racially insensitive word, not acceptable in either case.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

brian john said:


> I think this is more about being humanly correct that politically. For gays it is no different that calling blacks a racially insensitive word, not acceptable in either case.


 
In all honesty, if I knew he was gay, and I knew he could hear me talking, I probably wouldn't say it. 

(unless I didn't like him)


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> In all honesty, if I knew he was gay, and I knew he could hear me talking, I probably wouldn't say it.
> 
> (unless I didn't like him)


If I don't like someone, I have a plethora of other words I can use to make that point that have nothing to do with race or sexual preference, but that's just me.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I've stuck my foot in my mouth more than once. I have to be especially careful when someone has me on speakerphone, I've gotten in a lot of trouble that way.


----------



## Local3Noob (Sep 9, 2012)

should have just told him you were referring to a bundle of sticks or a cig


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

wildleg said:


> I've stuck my foot in my mouth more than once. I have to be especially careful when someone has me on speakerphone, I've gotten in a lot of trouble that way.


Preach to me brother.

To Brian John, just keep an extinguisher handy. :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> If I don't like someone, I have a plethora of other words I can use to make that point that have nothing to do with race or sexual preference, but that's just me.


 
I don't mean that to sound like I'm passive aggressive. I'm not. I'm more direct.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

brian john said:


> In the union thread I called someone a hypocrite for saying he treated everyone equally, or nice or something in the realm of kind and then called open shop men rats, I called him a hypocrite. I said I would never use that word.
> 
> Yesterday in front of a gay relative I used the ***- got word, an offensive word to gays. I immediately felt like a jackass (he said nothing). All day I thought about it and apologized last night for a lack of class. I never saw anything wrong with using this word and throw it around all the time at work, NO MORE.
> 
> If rat is so bad that word is a durn site worse.


_big_ of you Brian

you might actually be a _nice_ guy

but i'm compelled to ask, what's a nice guy like you doin' moderating a forum like this....? :whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I don't mean that to sound like I'm passive aggressive. I'm not. I'm more direct.


Really? Never woulda guessed. :laughing:


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Bravo Brian. Bravo.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Local3Noob said:


> should have just told him you were referring to a bundle of sticks or a cig


MY cousin is English, 2 years ago my English nephew asked a US Army solider at a funeral (full military honors affair) where he could go to blow a ***. The solider looked shocked and was stammering what-t-t-t-t-t.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

brian john said:


> MY cousin is English, 2 years ago my English nephew asked a US Army solider at a funeral (full military honors affair) where he could go to blow a ***. The solider looked shocked and was stammering what-t-t-t-t-t.


Now THAT'S funny!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I stopped worrying about offending anyone. I am not politically correct.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I stopped worrying about offending anyone. I am not politically correct.


As I said being politically correct is one thing and I am hardly politically correct, but being polite is another thing.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

brian john said:


> In the union thread I called someone a hypocrite for saying he treated everyone equally, or nice or something in the realm of kind and then called open shop men rats, I called him a hypocrite. I said I would never use that word.
> 
> Yesterday in front of a gay relative I used the ***- got word, an offensive word to gays. I immediately felt like a jackass (he said nothing). All day I thought about it and apologized last night for a lack of class. I never saw anything wrong with using this word and throw it around all the time at work, NO MORE.
> 
> If rat is so bad that word is a durn site worse.


Good for you Brian. Not a lack of class there, just one of the times something slips out by mistake.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> If I don't like someone, I have a plethora of other words I can use to make that point that have nothing to do with race or sexual preference, but that's just me.


Me too. My #1 choice is usually "Rewire"


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

brian john said:


> In the union thread I called someone a hypocrite for saying he treated everyone equally, or nice or something in the realm of kind and then called open shop men rats, I called him a hypocrite. I said I would never use that word.
> 
> Yesterday in front of a gay relative I used the ***- got word, an offensive word to gays. I immediately felt like a jackass (he said nothing). All day I thought about it and apologized last night for a lack of class. I never saw anything wrong with using this word and throw it around all the time at work, NO MORE.
> 
> If rat is so bad that word is a durn site worse.


How was your apology received? I would have felt like a douche.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Good of you to apologize, shame on you for being an inconsiderate cad in the first place.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

we all put our foot in our mouths once in a while....seems like someone is always offending someone nowadays...what gets me is how often ya here f bombs now...not with the guys at work but shopping...at the just about anyplace ya go....and chicks are as bad as guys....it just wasn't thrown around so much when I was younger...sometimes a simple sorry can go a long way....:thumbsup:....


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

brian john said:


> Yesterday in front of a gay relative I used the ***- got word, an offensive word to gays.


I did pretty much the same thing, I was at a family get together and someone was trying to take a picture of me with someone else and asked us to move closer together. I said something about 'not being gay' forgetting my lesbian niece was within earshot. She said nothing and left the party. :blush::blush:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I did pretty much the same thing, I was at a family get together and someone was trying to take a picture of me with someone else and asked us to move closer together. I said something about 'not being gay' forgetting my lesbian niece was within earshot. She said nothing and left the party. :blush::blush:


It's only gay if your balls touch.


----------



## Northbank (Sep 6, 2012)

brian john said:


> In the union thread I called someone a hypocrite for saying he treated everyone equally, or nice or something in the realm of kind and then called open shop men rats, I called him a hypocrite. I said I would never use that word.
> 
> Yesterday in front of a gay relative I used the ***- got word, an offensive word to gays. I immediately felt like a jackass (he said nothing). All day I thought about it and apologized last night for a lack of class. I never saw anything wrong with using this word and throw it around all the time at work, NO MORE.
> 
> If rat is so bad that word is a durn site worse.


Way to man up, Brian. :thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> How was your apology received? I would have felt like a douche.


He told me "I am British hard to hurt my feelings" I felt better after apologizing as it had been bugging me all day.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

he probably would have felt better if you had given him a blow job, FWIW


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brian john said:


> In the union thread I called someone a hypocrite for saying he treated everyone equally, or nice or something in the realm of kind and then called open shop men rats, I called him a hypocrite. I said I would never use that word.
> 
> Yesterday in front of a gay relative I used the ***- got word, an offensive word to gays. I immediately felt like a jackass (he said nothing). All day I thought about it and apologized last night for a lack of class. I never saw anything wrong with using this word and throw it around all the time at work, NO MORE.
> 
> If rat is so bad that word is a durn site worse.


I think you are getting a wee bit soft in your old age..:whistling2:


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

and from now on i will just call them cheese eaters. seeing as how i was the head cheese eater once myself. the ibew's view on organizing is to organize everybody as well. there is discrimination here. dont blame me.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

RGH said:


> we all put our foot in our mouths once in a while....seems like someone is always offending someone nowadays...what gets me is how often ya here f bombs now...not with the guys at work but shopping...at the just about anyplace ya go....and chicks are as bad as guys....it just wasn't thrown around so much when I was younger...sometimes a simple sorry can go a long way....:thumbsup:....


I walked by two young girls the other day and they were f'ing this and f'ing that, I have said this before as a teen I would never have swore in the presence of adults and I never knew girls to cuss.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

brian john said:


> I walked by two young girls the other day and they were f'ing this and f'ing that, I have said this before as a teen I would never have swore in the presence of adults and I never knew girls to cuss.


It's 2012, even my mom says f*ck and she's pushing 70 :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> It's 2012, even my mom says f*ck and she's pushing 70 :laughing:


In my whole life I think I have only heard my mom say damn once.

If anyone uses says 'shut up' in front of her in any context she will give them grief. I would never drop an F bomb around her, she would flip out. :jester:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

RGH said:


> we all put our foot in our mouths once in a while....seems like someone is always offending someone nowadays...what gets me is how often ya here f bombs now...not with the guys at work but shopping...at the just about anyplace ya go....and chicks are as bad as guys....it just wasn't thrown around so much when I was younger...sometimes a simple sorry can go a long way....:thumbsup:....


I think that in todays society we as a whole are just way to sensitive. In the post above the word to refer to the female gender would be classified as offensive to some(have a coke and a smile and go stand in the corner on your head until you pass out, where we as a whole will not be bothered by you) On a government job I worked on recently I was chatting with some co-workers and I referred to the San francisco area as the Gay Bay.I received a write up and had to attend some special classes (I did enjoy the education) but how far are we willing to harm our self not to offend some one's feelings on the construction sites??? I was raised mostly in the south east where you were taught to say yes sir or maam, I was cursed once for trying to be so polite. When does it become gross for us to speak freely without a curse word but offend some one by say the word chic????


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> but i'm compelled to ask, what's a nice guy like you doin' moderating a forum like this....? :whistling2:
> 
> ~CS~


The balance in life.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> In my whole life I think I have only heard my mom say damn once.
> 
> If anyone uses says 'shut up' in front of her in any context she will give them grief. I would never drop an F bomb around her, she would flip out. :jester:


 That sounds like an uptight New England lady. I wouldn't want to mess with her, no sir!

My mom doesn't swear often, but when she does, she ****ing means it :blink::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> That sounds like an uptight New England lady.


Oh, you have met her.

It shocks me that she has six kids. :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Oh, you have met her.
> 
> It shocks me that she has six kids. :laughing:


:001_huh: No comment!


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

all things are relative to the time of thier context....**** Vandyke and his wife could not share a bed on tv when I was a boy.....are we a better society by being as foul mouth as we are...self included...?? .....odd that C.H.i.P.S. are to blame for one of our favorite words.....or Belleview Hospital....for every womens worst case slam.....C an not U nderstand N ormal T hinking.....


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I have learned one thing in life, as also told to me be a NY law enforcement official, " honesty is not always the best policy". 

As Brian did , I've slipped up a few times. I shot down Mexican labor once forgetting a Jewish customer had Spanish kids . I caught myself early and tried to doctor up the previous comment.

Lesson learned, I save those conversations for my wife and I. I'm a judgemental bigot, no one has any credits until they prove themselves.


----------



## Wingman2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

I would never say something to offend someone on purpose. If they are offended then they mistook my comment!! Now that does happen on occasion!!!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

My worst foot in mouth scenario is when I tell another guy "Stop being a woman!" in front of Women...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> In my whole life I think I have only heard my mom say damn once.
> 
> If anyone uses says 'shut up' in front of her in any context she will give them grief. I would never drop an F bomb around her, she would flip out. :jester:


My mom was the same way, I once dropped the F bomb (I was 19 or 20) and she got right in my face.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

My mum used to call people a "berk" all the time, I informed her it was "berkley hunt" which was cockney for C U Next Tuesday and I have never heard her say it again. 

She said "f*** a duck" once when a car cut her off.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

My mother was a member of the moral majority, she almost passed out once overhearing one of my phone conversations.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

chewy said:


> My mum used to call people a "berk" all the time, I informed her it was "berkley hunt" which was cockney for C U Next Tuesday and I have never heard her say it again.
> 
> She said "f*** a duck" once when a car cut her off.


I find that ladies know about C U Next Tuesday...

so I revamped it to....

Can't Understand Normal Thinking.....

lol


----------

